# 2.5 pico ReeF



## YoYoFish (Oct 12, 2011)

First reef ever!!! bin running for about 6 months now running like a dream tell me what you think??

thanks


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

2 fish in 6.5g O.O you are a risky man, although it looks like its working! very beautiful tank, keep working at it!!!!


----------



## YoYoFish (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey 

I've had a couple screw ups but a learning process, Yeah 2.5 gallon is a touchy system i'd have to say but, Call me crazy very easy to keep when i don't mess around with it.


----------

